# So, who uses Reaper? Is it ready for prime time?



## Moderato Maestoso (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm SERIOUSLY looking at Reaper as an alternative DAW to my current system, which is expensive to maintain when it comes to upgrades.

Is Reaper ready for prime time when it comes to big orchestral templates? Some of the features look stunning! There's just... SOMETHING that's stopping me. I don't know what.

The Python scripting alone is worth the price of admission to me...

Should I convert? I'm going to download the demo, but would appreciate people's thoughts too!

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## bbunker (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm 100% Reaper.

I can't really imagine going to another DAW again, just because it feels like there isn't anything that can't be done, once you figure out how to do it.


----------



## Moderato Maestoso (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks bbunker!

Out of interest, what is your music 'genre'?


----------



## bbunker (Feb 2, 2014)

Genre...does "Anything that Pays" count as a genre? 

Just finished a piece with 152 individual MIDI channels, running through PLAY, Kontakt and VI Pro. I found organizing and routing really simple through Reaper. I won't repost for the sake of avoiding shameless self-indulgence, since I just shared it not an hour ago on a thread of its own!

But reaper is just as easy to manipulate in Rock settings...Buses, Groups, Channels and alternate channels, using reaGate as a trigger for further MIDI and then Audio tweaking all on the same channel...awesome.


----------



## Moderato Maestoso (Feb 2, 2014)

Haha! Thank you for the info. Anything that pays certainly counts! 

Me - I work mostly in theatre, which means that my music tends to go from recreations of the latest X-Factor single to fully orchestrated Disney-esque music. My workflow therefore needs to be... let's say "flexible"!!

I found an excellent Sound on Sound review of Reaper 3 at http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/aug09/a ... eaper3.htm which has really swayed me even further towards it. The paragraph that stuck out was:



> I’ve been using both Steinberg Cubase and Apple Logic for many years, but if you forced me to work exclusively with any single software package, I’d choose Reaper any day. However, I should qualify such a provocative endorsement by pointing out that it probably says as much about me as it does about the software, because I just happen to be the kind of user that Reaper is perfect for. I love the fact that there are several different ways of doing everything, and that I can dream up ridiculously involved audio/effects configurations (custom band-splitting effects, complex parallel processing, even chaotic in-channel feedback loops) or push plug-ins beyond their design limits through scripting tweaks and the wonders of Parameter Modulation. It’s the kind of freedom that I’d previously only ever associated with large analogue studios and overflowing buckets of patch cords. I’m also dead keen on moulding software to suit my own idiosyncratic ways of working, so naturally I’m a total sucker for the advanced implementation of Action macros, GUI Themes, and plug-in MIDI controller assignment.



I come from a graphics background, so am very used to customising both the workspace and much of the functionality of software (Autodesk Maya generally) - especially with Python scripting. I love this functionality.

(I'm going to look into whether it's possible to develop Python GUI tools for Reaper using the PyQT GUI library.)

Cheers!

Martin


----------



## G.E. (Feb 2, 2014)

I tried reaper only for a while,until my trial period expired, and in my time spent working with it I've never felt like there were any features missing from it that are available in other daws.It is very customizable, which is great, but a few things just didn't agree with me that had to do with workflow and UI.Now I'm back to using Studio One which I find is the best for me.

One thing in particular, which I din't like and had to do with big orchestral templates, is that when you collapse a folder track you still see all the tracks in that folder.They are very small but they still take up a lot of space on my screen.

If you like the workflow and UI,I don't see any reason why Reaper wouldn't work for you.


----------



## bbunker (Feb 2, 2014)

Those little tracks do take up a few pixels, but if you close down the mixer while you're working on writing, it's still all viewable onscreen.

And Martin, I couldn't agree with that review more. Reaper's made for you. And me, for that matter!


----------



## Ginharbringer (Feb 2, 2014)

I use Reaper, although since I have only used Reaper I can't compare it to other DAWs, but everytime I think of some function I need, I can always find out how to do it on the Reaper forums. I work with Kontakt and PLAY exclusively, usually with orchestral music. 

Notable features for me:

x86 and x64 bridging: you can use x86 plugins in the x64 version of Reaper, and vice versa, without any adverse effects, freezing, or other hiccups.

parameter modulation: you can select any parameter, and then modulate it within Reaper through a MIDI CC, and audio signal, or an LFO. For example, I experimented with controlling an EQ band with MIDI CC 11, to get greater dynamic variance out of some VIs.

Track Controls: I just discovered you can put any MIDI CC as an adjustable knob next to the other track controls (like volume and pan). Useful to mess with parameters without having to, for example, open each instance of Kontakt.

MIDI support: it seems to be receiving more attention from the developers lately. Don't get me wrong, it's fully featured now, but they're adding more all the time.


----------



## mscottweber (Feb 2, 2014)

I switch to Reaper from Pro Tools 7 in 2011 or 2012 and I've been very pleased with it. I don't just compose, I also do a lot of sound design and editing. As people have said before, its flexible enough to get any audio-related job done, ands VERY customizable!


----------



## Ozymandias (Feb 2, 2014)

G.E. @ Sun Feb 02 said:


> One thing in particular, which I din't like and had to do with big orchestral templates, is that when you collapse a folder track you still see all the tracks in that folder.They are very small but they still take up a lot of space on my screen.



Incidentally, there are ways around this. Either by hiding them from the TCP when you collapse the folder with a custom action:







Or, less orthodox, changing the supercollapsed track height to zero in the theme's rtconfig.txt file.


----------



## MrVoice (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for that little tutorial Ozymandias  
That was my first try at doing a custom action. Can you please help me and tell me how to make the childrenfolders show with a new action please :oops: 

Im not so tecnical but I have used Reaper for this year I made music now and what I can say is that it works just great. As someone mentioned, if I seen some tut or tips for other daws I go to reaperforum and search and have so far every time found out it's doable in reaper. 

/Nick


----------



## Ozymandias (Feb 2, 2014)

Sure.  You swap the 1st and 3rd actions for their opposites:


----------



## Ozymandias (Feb 2, 2014)

I should add that you can of course leave the folder's collapsed state untouched and just hide/show the children.


----------



## MrVoice (Feb 2, 2014)

Ozymandias @ Sun Feb 02 said:


> Sure.  You swap the 1st and 3rd actions for their opposites:



Great, thanks a lot!

/Nick


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 2, 2014)

I love Reaper, and since it's obligatory to mention this in every Reaper thread: if you're going to be using Reaper, you're going to want to consider using this theme:

http://www.houseofwhitetie.com/reaper/i ... erial.html

Makes the experience about 400% better.


----------



## utopia (Feb 2, 2014)

Hm...so how's reaper for film scoring? One feature I absolutely love in Cubase is the time warp tool. Anything similar? How easy is it to setup tempo maps (Including accel and rit) that lock to the picture? The Imperial theme does look stunning.


----------



## Moderato Maestoso (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm not speaking from a position of authority utopia, but I think there is a pretty decent time stretching tool in Reaper.

Personally, for time stretching, I would prefer to do that after the render in another tool (Live for example), but then I don't do film scoring 

M


----------



## utopia (Feb 3, 2014)

I guess i wasn't clear enough  I was talking about the time warp tool in cubase which lets your freely adjust bars to hit a certain sync point while automatically adjusting the tempo of previous bars. So basically i'd have a sync point I wanted to hit anywhere on the time line then select the time warp tool and adjust the closest bar downbeat to align with that point while having cubase do the calculations on what tempo must be in the previous bars. Sound a bit complicated but it's really easy and makes working with markers/video a breeze.


----------



## Penthagram (Feb 3, 2014)

Im 100% with reaper since a few years ago. Impressive tool.

I make orchestral and electronic stuff.

I love how well is builded, is only 8 meg, fast start, have a really nice 32 to 64 bit vst bridge included, it´s very customizable, easy and fast routing...

for me is a great Daw


----------



## cyoder (Feb 3, 2014)

@utopia

I haven't used Cubase's time warp tool to know how Reaper's tempo functions compare, but it seems to me that Reaper has enough to work with to achieve the same results (maybe not as intuitively though). I've used tempo markers that gradually transition tempo to the next marker, but apparently you can also automate a tempo envelope in the master track too (haven't tried this yet). I don't know if Reaper has the best system, but it's definitely capable. I'm a fan.


----------



## Moderato Maestoso (Feb 3, 2014)

@utopia

Is this what you wanted?

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/aug13/a ... s-0813.htm

Martin


----------



## Moderato Maestoso (Feb 3, 2014)

David - are you saying that you don't need jBridge? I bought that last year for various reasons, and it's been a great bridge...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 3, 2014)

Correct me if I am wrong, but Reaper lacks a score editor correct?


----------



## Moderato Maestoso (Feb 3, 2014)

I believe that it does lack that Jay, yes.

For me, that is completely unimportant. All my music prep takes place in Sibelius, with a house style I have been developing over many years. Importing and tidying a MIDI file is super quick for me.

I do appreciate though, that many people make heavy use of score editors.

M


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 3, 2014)

Moderato Maestoso @ Mon Feb 03 said:


> I believe that it does lack that Jay, yes.
> 
> For me, that is completely unimportant. All my music prep takes place in Sibelius, with a house style I have been developing over many years. Importing and tidying a MIDI file is super quick for me.
> 
> ...



Yes, I still relate to notes better than piano roll bars..


----------



## Rv5 (Feb 3, 2014)

I came across Reaper when looking for a windows DAW and cubase just wasn't much my thing, and having trouble with their 32-64 bit bridging.

Reaper just worked and the flexibility is amazing. 

As for being ready for prime time - yes of course. I introduced it to a studio I used to work at and in turn it became the main DAW at Strongroom Alive (radio station broadcast from Strongroom Studios in London). Training the dj's and producers in Reaper, they loved it. Most work I've done for TV/Radio has been done in Reaper. (BBC, channel 5, discovery channel HD).

It's use of multi-core is great. You have the options to run plugins standalone, so it accesses your computers resources directly instead of through the daw. The stock plug-ins are great. You can make it look and feel just as you like. There is a vast wealth of themes and skins and plug-in chains on the Reaper stash website.

This skin here is amazing:

http://www.houseofwhitetie.com/reaper/i ... erial.html

You need some full 1080 monitors to use it properly.

As for large templates - I'm setting up my orchestral template of my dreams and running into 800+ tracks.

I'll make a quick video for you if that would be helpful? So you can see how I use Reaper to do that.

The mixer window is a little slow when scrolling through with this track count, that's the only thing. But it handles that many tracks just fine.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 3, 2014)

I would get amongst this program purely because of that theme. Goodness me.


----------



## utopia (Feb 3, 2014)

Rv5 @ Mon Feb 03 said:


> I'll make a quick video for you if that would be helpful? So you can see how I use Reaper to do that.



oh PLEASE do, that'd be really, really great. I've downloaded the demo and...after working in Logic/Cubase...let's say I'm feeling a bit lost :D


----------



## Darthmorphling (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is an older version of my template. I fixed some of the bugs I had in it since then. It will help you get started as the routing is all done.

Go to Options>Prefences>Appearance and under track control Panels check the two unchecked choices. this will give the track colors you see.

http://stash.reaper.fm/v/17309/Full OrchestraV2.2.RPP

http://stash.reaper.fm/16843/TemplateFull.jpg



> Or, less orthodox, changing the supercollapsed track height to zero in the theme's rtconfig.txt file.


This has potential problems I believe as they aren't technically hidden and you can still select them without even knowing.



> Incidentally, there are ways around this. Either by hiding them from the TCP when you collapse the folder with a custom action


This would be a much safer method. I will be trying it out.



> Hm...so how's reaper for film scoring? One feature I absolutely love in Cubase is the time warp tool. Anything similar? How easy is it to setup tempo maps (Including accel and rit) that lock to the picture? The Imperial theme does look stunning.


Not sure if this is what you mean, but:

P. 87 in the current manual talks about setting the grid to frame.
p. 170 talks about inserting time signatures. There is an option to gradually transition the tempo to the next marker.

It's also quite easy to stretch audio/midi items dragging the edge while pressing alt. If you slice an item in different places, you can do the same thing while dragging where you sliced it. This will simulate what you are asking for I think.

One thing about Reaper is that even if a feature is not present, there is usually a way to accomplish the task using the JS plugs , SWS extensions, or some other method.


----------



## Rv5 (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is a guide to the Walter Editing in Reaper - with this you can customise Reaper as you please. It takes a little reading and getting used to, but you have the opportunity of having everything as you want.

http://www.houseofwhitetie.com/reaper/w ... _guide.pdf

Will let you know when I get a video together!


----------



## bbunker (Feb 3, 2014)

Ohmagerd...that Imperial skin is astounding. And here I was just plowing along on default! Looks clean, functional, informative, and beautiful.

thanks for throwing that out...I'll be downloading that TONIGHT.


----------



## Rv5 (Feb 3, 2014)

bbunker @ Mon Feb 03 said:


> Ohmagerd...that Imperial skin is astounding. And here I was just plowing along on default! Looks clean, functional, informative, and beautiful.
> 
> thanks for throwing that out...I'll be downloading that TONIGHT.



It changed my daw life! 

I use a slightly modded version of that which you can find:

http://stash.reaper.fm/theme/1291/TheBl ... erThemeZip

http://stash.reaper.fm/theme/1290/TheWh ... erThemeZip

A few neat little changes I like, worth checking out!


----------



## Moderato Maestoso (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! So many replies since I last checked. Thanks everyone!

That theme is truly outstanding! Is it optimised for up to date Reaper versions? Or is that an irrelevant question?

DarthMorphling - thanks for that info and template. Looks good.

With Reaper, do you maintain the MIDI for a track on the same audio track where possible? (As Reaper can used mixed-function tracks).

I've heard there are some good Groove3 Reaper tuts, which I'll look into tomorrow.

Thanks!

Martin


----------



## Darthmorphling (Feb 3, 2014)

Moderato Maestoso @ Mon Feb 03 said:


> DarthMorphling - thanks for that info and template. Looks good.
> 
> With Reaper, do you maintain the MIDI for a track on the same audio track where possible? (As Reaper can used mixed-function tracks).
> 
> ...



Reaper makes no distinction about what is put on a track. There is only one kind of track really, but you can use it for anything, be it audio, midi, a bus. 

If you are using a single output VSTi, then you simply put it on a track you have designated for midi. Route that track's ouput to an audio track. This is as simple as dragging the I/O buttion of one to the other.

If it's a multi ouput VSTi like Kontakt, you would have multiple midi tracks routed to a Kontakt track, and that would get routed to corresponding audio tracks.

Shortcut for multi timbral instruments:

Right Click in the TCP and select 'Insert virtual instrument on new track'
select Kontakt, or whichever VSTi you are using. You will get a prompt to build audio tracks for every output Kontakt has. Then a window will pop up with Kontakt showing. On the left will be a white window, and your VST graphic on the right. On the left right click on the VSTi and select 'Build 16 midi tracks' Everything is now routed correctly. You will have to set up Kontakt to have 16 outputs, but there are numerous tutorials on the web for that.

Or just use my template and it's already done!

The Groove 3 tutorials are quite good, but there are numerous free ones on Youtube as well.


----------



## MrVoice (Feb 3, 2014)

Rv5 @ Mon Feb 03 said:


> As for large templates - I'm setting up my orchestral template of my dreams and running into 800+ tracks.
> 
> I'll make a quick video for you if that would be helpful? So you can see how I use Reaper to do that.



This would help me a lot so this would be awsome if you find the time to make it :D 

/Nick


----------



## Darthmorphling (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is a resource for some very nice tutorials. Many of which are free.

http://tutorialsforreaper.com/category/tutorials/


----------



## Ggav (Feb 3, 2014)

I have to add another positive vote for Reaper. Once I got used to the workflow, I found it very flexible and capable of just about anything you want it to do. I especially like the fact that you can re-theme it and it has a decent scripting language. The developers are also very active and usually release an improved version every month or so. 

One other big factor for me was how efficient it is with Kontakt. I tried a few DAWS and reaper seems to be the best as far as performance goes in regards to CPU use and memory. 

The Midi editing is also decent. Its not the best or worst I have ever used, but again, once I got used to the work flow, I found it works just fine. 

The only negative I have found so far is the lack of VST 3 support. Reaper is VST 2.4 ? only. So if you have to use plug-ins that are VST 3 only then should probably look elsewhere. I am assuming this will probably change once VST 3 becomes more popular. 

Not to derail the thread, but I am also interested in finding a auto "Divisi" plugin for reaper. There is this one, http://stash.reaper.fm/v/1872/MIDI_ChordSplitter and for me it works ok from my limited testing, but I would love to have more features. Especially stuff like legato timing control when it comes to splitting the chords. The scripting language is no harder then then most so I might even take a stab at improving it, again to me that's part of the beauty of Reaper


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 4, 2014)

Moderato Maestoso @ Mon Feb 03 said:


> Wow! So many replies since I last checked. Thanks everyone!
> 
> That theme is truly outstanding! Is it optimised for up to date Reaper versions? Or is that an irrelevant question?
> 
> ...



I have them and they are worth it. My only complaint is they didn't spend enough time dealing with MIDI. Amazing what they put in this 8mb app.

It's biggest plus is it's not a resource hog. You can run more tracks in Reaper more than most DAWs.

It's not my main DAW but it's nice to see some Reaper love.


----------



## samphony (Feb 5, 2014)

Anybody who has a EUCON enabled controller should head over here http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=122509 and test Geoff W. effort on EUCON integration and give him feedback.


----------



## Moderato Maestoso (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm going to use it on my slave machine first to check the workflow and 'give it a whirl'. It's going to be an interesting experiment


----------



## Penthagram (Feb 5, 2014)

Moderato Maestoso @ Mon Feb 03 said:


> David - are you saying that you don't need jBridge? I bought that last year for various reasons, and it's been a great bridge...




You don´t need it. the reaper one is really good


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been trying out Reaper for the last few weeks or so. Truly outstanding! No crashes, Kontakt runs great and the customizable aspect is great! Loving it so far and I have used them all. The movable regions is as close to having Chunks like DP. Need to try out doing a film.
Love the White Tie theme!
J


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 20, 2014)

My advice for those wanting extremely large track counts is to mix outside of the box.
Reapers MIDI is fine, some folks don't need their coffee made for them, just want the low latency realtime integration with DSP hardware and hardware, while running lots of Virtual Instrument MIDI tracks and tons of automations using their simple as pie envelopes.
I use 64 stereo tracks live, never need to worry about phasing, never get interupt hiccups as triggering in realtime gags most other DAWS.
I can use 3 x Screens, run one with cutomized lighting cues, another for the visual click, and a 3rd for options to extend a perfomance.

Best of all since I use little CPU resources and do all mixing and effects in DSP, I can run a Master / Slave set up on one machine using a portable install.
Projects bays are viewable x 5 each with 10 Project tabs.

Selected Keys on my MIDI controllers select the Bays and Project Tabs so I never really need to touch the DAW once I start performing.

64 x MIDI tracks in realtime using ASIO Duplexxed @ 48k/ 1.2 msec./ 64 samples is as good as I can get. I can even back it off to 2.7 msec. and notice little difference.
And only then I have measured a .03 msec. slope of my attack portient, which can be felt when using snappy ass HPF/BPF synth licks.

I made my own theme which I view from feet away, at a 45 degree angle, so the HD4500 GXF from Intel combines with Reapers customized workflow and theming is a huge benefit on stage.

http://i.imgur.com/e2dPx3T.jpg

No drop down menus, no clicking this and that, simple toolbar recall for all recording/editing and playback. PAT controller and BCF 2000 can do anything needed, even custom SysEx strings in realtime.


----------



## vicontrolu (Feb 27, 2014)

I always tried to switched but then i found something that backed me off. I found the logical editor/project logical editor in Cubase way easier to work and create custom functions than with the SWS thing.

I f irecall correctly, last time i tried (about a year ago) things i didnt like were midi editing (velocities is not so intuitive as in Cubase and i think i felt a bit clumsy with CC lanes too). I think you couldnt see the contents of different midi sequeces in one piano roll or there was something strange about it..please correct me if i am wrong. Also the lack of Expression Maps or something that would allow me to unify keyswitches.

Its a pity cause i really think if i could get deep into it it would probably be better than anything else, but unfortunately i dont have the time for this. If anyone here makes an online masterclass on MIDI in Reaper i´d definitely pay for it!


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 18, 2014)

Hope this could be helpful to you...

I came back to music after 8 years of a long break. I left using Cakewalk ProAudio 9.03 and SoundForge with synths and Gigasampler (not as straight forward as modern samplers).

I tried a few modern DAWs (Mixcraft Acoustica, Magix Music Maker, Sonar, Cubase, ProTools M-Audio, etc.). 

Then I tried Reaper. And stayed with Reaper. I've gotten a good workflow, quick non-destructive editing, tons of MIDI, impeccable support. 

The downside for me is that it's not working with Waves plugins easily. I always run into problems when installing, and for a time it works, then if I make any change with folders or change my HD and reisntall (like I had to lately) then the settings are lost. Waves does not support Reaper. Go figure?

If I was more gifted with scripting and all, I'm sure I could get even more out of Reaper. But even as is, it's the perfect tool for me. 

Compared to big names DAWs, this is an ingenious program, capable of outstanding performances. The price is also crazy good. And you can try it for free for as long as you need, then I suggest you get a license.

I create strictly instrumental music, 98% VSTis based. 

Regards,

Andre


----------



## Rv5 (May 31, 2014)

Is anyone running a really large template in Reaper? I've hit a problem where there is a delay in playback. Running multiple instances of VEP with hundreds of tracks, after hitting play there is a 2-3 second delay, only introduced with VEP after x amount of instances. Have loaded the same template in Logic X and it's fine, so something Reaper's end. Changed buffer settings etc, no difference unfortunately.


----------



## dadek (May 31, 2014)

I run pretty big sessions in REAPER 5-6 full instances of Kontakt 5 and 5-6 instances of VEP.
I experienced something like this, I thought it was a network issue slowing stuff down. I restarted and haven't had issue since.
Running decoupled is a given, I do make it a point though to have each instance of VEP to be saved the project and metaframe.


----------



## jsaras (May 31, 2014)

Those additional Reaper themes are very, very nice. I don't do large orchestral things, but Reaper has been more than rock-solid for me for several years. 

I got off the Sonar bandwagon when they laid the X1 egg and I've never looked back..


----------



## Rv5 (May 31, 2014)

jsaras @ Sat May 31 said:


> Those additional Reaper themes are very, very nice. I don't do large orchestral things, but Reaper has been more than rock-solid for me for several years.
> 
> I got off the Sonar bandwagon when they laid the X1 egg and I've never looked back..



The themes are amazing - makes it so nice to work with. And further customisable if you so wish! And same, it's been steady as a rock, but now I've pushed it with a huge template, this is the only drawback. Logic X is great, but Reaper handles resources so much better and things are easy to move around/layout as you want. Never had issues until multiple instances of VEP. Really hoping it'll be something simple!


----------

